

Web 2.0's Long Road to IPOs - mqt
http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/mar2008/tc2008035_974484.htm

======
bkrausz
It's funny how a lot of college students are keeping their fingers crossed for
the IPO's to hold out until they graduate...a lot of them are hoping for
another Google with all of the paper-millionaire employees that were made with
their IPO.

------
redorb
I personally think FB is over-valued and if they do IPO it will go high
($120-$200) but level off at ($55-$60).

